# My Current Collection



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Thought I'd have a go at photographing some of my current watch collection. I used my Canon 300D DSLR with the standard 18-55mm kit lens, fitted with a cheap 4x macro lens attached. I took the pictures outside due to rather poor indoor light, though the camera (in Aperture Priority mode) still seems to have underexposed at times, tell me what you think of both the watches and my photography - be brutal though, constructive criticism welcome!









Slava Soviet era watch, look great, manual hand wind - though the crown is a bit recessed so slightly hard to wind:




























My Komandirskie, complete with military 3aka3 markings, though this probably just means that this watch was bought by someone in the military rather than used in it, love it still though:










Watch I'm currently wearing, a nice condition Raketa Automatic:


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's part two, it seems I can't add too many images in one post!

My current 'beater' watch, a Slazenger chrono (note chrono hand doesn't sit at 0, more like 58.5 for some reason!), bought cheap from, er, a moment of madness when I found myself watching Bid tv!


















And finally, a Smiths Empire pocket watch I picked up on Fleabay, rather used but fully working and keeping fairly good time:


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

nice watches and very nice pictures, making me think maybee i should invest in a decent camera!


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice Komandirskie! My only russian's a old vostok amphibian that although I don't wear, I can't find the strength to sell as well!


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice photos , well done .


----------



## sammyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Cheers everyone - I'm hoping to take a few more pictures tomorrow, got a couple more old Soviets arrived - and hopefully tomorrow a cheap 2nd hand but good looking ana/digi G-Shock (my first one ever) arriving so will get snapping


----------

